# هلي يوجد جن في المسيحيه



## ahmed_mouhamed (14 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع 

هل يوجد ما يسمي الجن  وشياطين والعفاريت وهذه الاشياء في المسيحيه كما يوجد في الاسلام  وهل تكملت المسيحيه عن  السحر 

واذا كان يوجد ما هو تعريفهم ولماذا خلقهم الله 

وشكرا


----------



## Twin (14 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> سلام للجميع
> 
> هل يوجد ما يسمي الجن وشياطين والعفاريت وهذه الاشياء في المسيحيه كما يوجد في الاسلام وهل تكملت المسيحيه عن السحر
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46350

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92767&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%E4​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 مارس 2010)

سفر إشعياء​

 كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح.كيف قطعت الى الارض يا قاهر الامم.13 وانت قلت في قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسيي فوق كواكب الله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في اقاصي الشمال. 14 اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب.اصير مثل العلي. 15 لكنك انحدرت الى الهاوية الى اسافل الجب. 16 الذين يرونك يتطلعون اليك يتأملون فيك.أهذا هو الرجل الذي زلزل الارض وزعزع الممالك 17 الذي جعل العالم كقفر وهدم مدنه الذي لم يطلق اسراه الى بيوتهم.


----------



## michael_crs (14 مارس 2010)

تكلمت المسيحية عن السحر في سفر الاعمال ذكر معلنا لوقا كاتب اعمال الرسل عن حادثة مهمة وتعتبر من تاريخ الكنيسة المسيحية وهي حادثة او قصة عليم الساحر مع معلمنا بولس الرسول وتبدا القصة برنابا وشاول(بولس الرسول)وكانو في بداية التبشير بانجيل المسيح وفي اول رحلة لبولس وبرنابا دخلو مدينة في اسيا الصغرة وكان الوالي يدعي سرجيوس بولس وكان هذا الحاكم من الامم اي لايومن الله لكن كان ذو عقل فهيم وكان عدم ايمانهم بالله يفرض عليهم الجهل والايمان بامور لاعلاقة لها الابالسحر والشيطان وكان في المدينة رجل يهودي اسمة بار يشوع اي (ابن يسوع المخلص)وكان لة لقب اخر وهوة عليم الساحر ودخل شاول (بولس الرسول)وبرنابا المدينة يبشرون بديانة جديدةفسمع الوالي سرجيوس بولس عن ذلك الشخصين الذين ينادو ببدعة جديدة ولحب الفضول او لترتيب من الله ان يومن دعي شاول (بولس الرسول) وبرنابا وكان عليم الساحر في حضرة الوالي سرجيوس دخل شاول وبرنابا بدا يكلما الوالي عن الديانة المسيحية لكن الشيطان لابد ان يلعب دورة فتكلم علي لسان عليم الساحر لكن يقول الكتاب (فامتلا شاول من الروح القدس ونظر الية وقال ياابن ابليس يا عدو كل بر لماذا تفسد سبل الله المستقيمةاذا يدالرب عليك ومن الان تصير اعمي لا تبصر الشمس الي حين )وفي النهاية يوجد سحر وذكر في الكتاب المقدس والسحر من الشيطان كم ذكر التاب المقدس لكن الرب يسوع قال اعطيتكم سلطان ان تدوسا الحياة والعقارب وكل قواة العدو 

*بلاش كتابة مشاركة كاملة باللون الأحمر *

*fredyyy*


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2010)

الجان في المسيحية هم الأرواح الشريرة، اي المفهوم يختلف ع المفهوم الإسلامي الذي يحمله السائل احمد محمد. الترجمات العربية ترجمتها لكلمة الجان لتوصيل الفكرة فقط، اكن الجان هم الأرواح الشريرة لا غير.


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (14 مارس 2010)

طب الاروح الشريره في اتصال بنها وبينا ةهل ممكن تلبس الناس وتسسب ليهم مشاكل ؟


----------



## fredyyy (14 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> طب الاروح الشريره في اتصال بنها وبيننا
> هل ممكن تلبس الناس وتسسب ليهم مشاكل ؟


 

*بما أنها أرواح شريرة ... فهناك إتصال لها مع الأشرار *

*أما المؤمن فليس له علاقة بها إذ علاقته بالله وحدة *

*الذي يسكن بالروح القدس في قلبة *

*الشياطين تسكن القلوب الفارغة ... أي التي لا ُتمِّلك الرب على حياتها *

*ووظيفتها في القلوب الفارغة تسهيل وفعل الشر والإستخفاف بالدينونة *


----------



## صوت الرب (14 مارس 2010)

الجن  مخلوقات مخلوقة من النار ( حسب التعريف  الإسلامي لها )
و نحن لا نؤمن بها


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> طب الاروح الشريره في اتصال بنها وبينا ةهل ممكن تلبس الناس وتسسب ليهم مشاكل ؟


 
نعم ممكن للأشخاص الغير مؤمنين بالمسيح.


----------



## حمورابي (15 مارس 2010)

تحية
بما ان لي خبرة بسيطة أن صح التعبير وسابقاً في السحر . . 
السحر هو أن تسلم نفسك وبأرادتك للروح الذي هو الجن أو الشيطان . ف سوف يغريك ب أعمال لا يقدر أحد القيام بها الا أن تصبح عبد لتلك ألأعمال وبعد ذلك هو سوف يسيطر عليك . كاملاً وتصبح ملكهُ . 
فلا يقدر الروح أن يمس مؤمن وخاصة الذي ينادي ب أسم القدوس ( يسوع المسيح الناصري ) . . 
بهذا ألأسم يذوب الروح الشرير مثل الشمعّ . . . 
الروح موجود وهو كأسد يتجول لكي يفترس فريسه . ولكن لنا نحن المؤمنين . حائط عازل بحرارة غير موجودة في العالم وقوة لاوجود لها . هو قوة يسوع المسيح .


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (16 مارس 2010)

طب يا جماعه هل لم شفي عيسي بعص الناس التي كان لديها عمي او كانو خرس 
هل كان العمي او الخرس نتيجه ان الارواح الشريره سكنت هؤلاء البشر ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> طب يا جماعه هل لم شفي عيسي بعص الناس التي كان لديها عمي او كانو خرس
> هل كان العمي او الخرس نتيجه ان الارواح الشريره سكنت هؤلاء البشر ؟


 
العمى هو مرض و ليس روح شرير. المسيح شفى أشخاص و طرد منهم الأوراح الشريرة في مواضع آخرى.

الى أين ترمي؟ وضحنا لك مفهوم الجن في المسيحية، لماذا الإستمرار بالتسائل؟


----------



## جيلان (16 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> طب يا جماعه هل لم شفي عيسي بعص الناس التي كان لديها عمي او كانو خرس
> هل كان العمي او الخرس نتيجه ان الارواح الشريره سكنت هؤلاء البشر ؟



*اخى احيانا كان فى حالات شفاها المسيح كانت الارواح الشريرة بتمسك ألسنتها فتصاب بخرس مؤقت بينتهى عند خروج الارواح الشريرة 
لكن دى كانت حالات نادرة
يعنى مش دايما الاواح الشريرة بتعمل كدى
فى حالات عمى وخرس كثيرة شفاها المسيح كمرض 
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (16 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> العمى هو مرض و ليس روح شرير. المسيح شفى أشخاص و طرد منهم الأوراح الشريرة في مواضع آخرى.
> 
> الى أين ترمي؟ وضحنا لك مفهوم الجن في المسيحية، لماذا الإستمرار بالتسائل؟



يا اخي انا اتسال لاعرف اكثر عن المسيحيه 

واريد ان اعرف هل بها خرافات واساطير مثل الاسلام او لا

اريد ان افهم موضوع الارواح الشريره اكثر

هل يمكن ان تكون كنايات اي معاني رمزيه ام انها اشياء حقيقه موجوده 

هل هي تسبب المرض العضوي للانسان ام لا ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> يا اخي انا اتسال لاعرف اكثر عن المسيحيه
> 
> واريد ان اعرف هل بها خرافات واساطير مثل الاسلام او لا
> 
> ...


 
الأمراض هي خلل في عمل الأعضاء الحيوية في جسم الإنسان و لا علاقة للأرواح الشريرة بها
من حقك أن تسأل و تتعرف عن المسيحية، لكن لا أرى أي سبب مُفيد من هذه الأسئلة؟ هل لك ان توضح مغزاك لنعطيك الإجابة الكاملة بصورة مباشرة؟


----------



## ahmed_mouhamed (16 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأمراض هي خلل في عمل الأعضاء الحيوية في جسم الإنسان و لا علاقة للأرواح الشريرة بها
> من حقك أن تسأل و تتعرف عن المسيحية، لكن لا أرى أي سبب مُفيد من هذه الأسئلة؟ هل لك ان توضح مغزاك لنعطيك الإجابة الكاملة بصورة مباشرة؟



مغزايا يا اخي اني لا اؤمن بالخرافات والاساطير والمعجزات الموجوده في الاسلام

وانا ابحث عن الحيقيقه 

اريد ان اعرف اذا كانت هناك ارواح شريره لماذا وجدت ولماذا تضر الناس 

ستقول لي انها تذهب للناس الشريره 
طب كيف رب المحبه يضر الناس او يوجد حاجه تضرهم ؟


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

ahmed_mouhamed قال:


> مغزايا يا اخي اني لا اؤمن بالخرافات والاساطير والمعجزات الموجوده في الاسلام
> 
> وانا ابحث عن الحيقيقه
> 
> ...


 
الأوراح الشريرة ليست خرافة، بل شئ ملموس خاصة في المجتمع الشرقي.
إبحث في المنتدى عن الان مكاري يونان و إخراجه للشياطين بإسم المسيح و سترى بعينك انه شئ ملموس.

كما قلت لك الأرواح الشريرة لا تُسبب الأمراض للأنسان.


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2010)

عزيزي أحمد 
الحقيقة التي تبحث عنها هو حق وطريق واحد هو يسوع المسيح الناصري . فقط لاغير . 
ألأرواح الشريرة هل الملاءكة التي سقطت من السماء . وتنازلت من مجدها ورميت من هنالك . 
وكان أول خطأ قام به الملاك هو أبليس سقط هو وملاءكة أخرين حينما عصوا أمر الله . . وخدعوا خليقتهُ 
وطالما هم في ألأرض فهم ملعونون وألأرض ملعونه بسببهم . ومن يمشي ويسلم نفسهُ اليهم ملعون أيضاً 
وأستعلمتُ كلمة ملعون أي بمعنى انه هالك . كل من يمشي وراء هذا الطريق . 
لذلك الله أعد طريق للخلاص لكل من يؤمن أي كان جنسيتهُ وقوميتهُ ودولتهُ وخلفيتهُ . الله لاينظر الى الوجوهُ بل الى القلوب . تضر الناس في الحقيقة وبتعبير أخر لاتقدر أن تضر كل الناس بل من يسلم أمرهُ لهم . 
لن تقدر ان تمس ولا مؤمن . ب الله . وهنا أتكلم عن الله . أي بذاته وعمله على الصليب وقيامة جسده المبارك . 
بمعنى أخر . ذكر أسم يسوع المسيح الناصري . ينصهر كل شئ . . لاسلطة لمن هو تحت راية الصليب لأبليس عليه ولا ملاءكتهُ ولا أي قوة في العالم الروحية . 
سوف تذهب للنار لأنها عصت أمر الله . 
رب المحبة أوجد كل شئ طاهر ولكن وضع الحرية في يد كل أنسان ولكن يوجد أنسان يستعمل الحرية بشكل جميل أي تحت راية المسيح ويوجد من يستعملها تحت الفسق و الفجور . .


----------



## ilyas (18 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة وبعد
حسب كلام الاخوة انا فهمت ان الجن كائن غير مرئي (ارواح شريرة بدون جسد) وتستطيع ان تسكن في الانسان وتسيطر عليه ؟؟؟
زعلى هذا ان الانسان الذي تسيطر عليه يلزمها اولا ان تخرج روحه الاصلية حتى تاخذ مكانها وثانيا لابد ان يكون هذا الانسان غير مسيحي ثالثا ان ترسل من طرف انسان آخر ((الساحر))
ومن هذا نستنتج ان الذي يتحكم في هذه الارواح اما المسلمون او غيرهم من الديانات الاخرى فالمسيحي لا تسيطر عليه ولا يسيطر عليها 
*.................................*


----------



## السياف العراقي (30 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي معلومات روووووووووووعة


----------



## asmicheal (30 مارس 2010)

لو ممكن اضيف معلومة صغيرة 
تحت اقدام اساتذتى الكبار الذين شاركوا قبلى 
واتعلم منهم جميعا ​ 
:download:
استحواذ الارواح الشريرة على الانسان ​ 
وقد وجدت اخيرا اجابة من تفسير ابونا متى المسكين لانجيل مرقس:​ 
تنتهز الارواح الشريرة ضعف الانسان وبعدة عن اللة لاحتلال شخصيتة 
واملاء ارادتها وسلطانها علية حتى ان الانسان يفقد شخصيتة وارادتة​ 
ويبدا الروح يتكلم بلسان المستحوذ علية ويغير صوت الانسان الطبيعى​ 
ويعطية صوتا اخر قد يكون لذكر او انثى​ 
واحيانا يبوح الشيطان باسمة​ 
وبالتحقيق مع احد الارواح الشريرة علمنا ان اسمة هو اسم انسان ​ 
ولكن
الشيطان يرتعب من اسم السيد المسيح وصليبة ويخضع تماما لسلطان السيد المسيح 
ولكن بالامر من المؤمنين القديسيين بقوة المسيح تصمت وينخفض صوتها ​ 
الاستحواذ قد يتم بواسطة عدة شياطين او ارواح شريرة

والانسان بعد شفائة وخروج هذة الارواح الشريرة منة لايعى ما كان يتكلم بة 
ولا يذكر شيئا مما كان يعملة 
مما يدل على ان الروح يحتل المخ والمنطق وكل الجسم 
ويستعبد الانسان بالامر 
والانسان لا يملك الا ان يطيعة مهزوما ​ 
والارواح الشريرة ضعيفة جبانة ترتعب من سلطان المسيح
فبمجرد ان يسمع الروح النجس صوت المسيح من الواعظ
لا يطق سماع الوعظ 
فيقاطع ويشوشر على الجماعة ​ 
والارواح الشريرة لا تحتمل اسم المسيح لاسيما فى افواة اناس قديسين
ولا تطيق سماع الانجيل
او علامة الصليب من انسان قديس
لانها بعد ان تدخل هيكل الانسان يصعب ان عليها تركة​ 
والصوت العظيم الذى يصرخ بة الروح الشرير عند خروجة من جسد الانسان 
هو انهزام وشوشرة 
والارواح الشريرة تعيش فى جماعات 
ولها قيادات ورئاسات ​ 

لكن شكرا للة لانة اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات الشرير 
بقوة اسمة القدوس اللة الواحد الالة الحقيقى 
الذى تجسد وصلب وقام من بين الاموات فى اليوم الثالث 
وصعد الى السموات وايضا ياتى فى مجدة ليدين الاحياء والاموات 
لة كل القوة والمجد​


----------

